# looking for a faceplate



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

hey guys.
I ended up buying a pioneer KEH-p8200 (with ID logic) at the junkyard, thinking I was buying a spare chassis for a friends pioneer car radio.....well, turns out I grabbed the wrong pioneer (his is a lower model keh with a different face) so I now have a faceplate-less radio. seems to be a decent unit with 3 line outs, a line in, dolby B+C, cell phone mute, so I'd like to try to find a faceplate for it. I know that alot of faceplates end up on ebay for relatively cheap ($10-20) and I know some pioneers had interchangable faceplates, so does anyone know if the faceplate on the keh-p8200 interchanges with any other pioneers?


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Pioneer KEH P8200 Face Plate Only | eBay


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Pioneer KEH P8200 Car Stereo Face Plate | eBay


----------

